# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  كيف وصلت يا [you] الى المنبر..؟؟

## البرنسيسه

* 




نريدك أن
تخبرنا
كيف علمت بمنبر مريخاب اون لاين
*

----------


## مرهف

*موضوع مهم جداً
نريد ايضاً ان نعرف كيف اتي الاحباب للمنبر
هل سمعوا عنه ؟
ام مجرد صدفه ؟
ام بتوصيه؟
ام ماذا؟
اتمني ان نسمع افادتك انت اولاً اختي البرنسيسه
تحياتي
...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*منبر مريخاب اون لاين بيت بحجم امة ويسع لقارة 
يتنفس ابداعا وروعة فالي الامام دوما ركب اون لاين
اما عن معرفتي باونلاين فانا سجلت بكورة سودانية 
ولقيت واحد ناقل بوست لتمرين المريخ من اون لاين 
علي طول في قوقل منبر مريخاب اون لاين وسجلت 
والحمد لله تم تفعيلي علي طول بدون تزكية يعني لو انتظرو التزكية اكان 
لي هسي راجين التفعيل وبرضوا كان اتحرمنا من احبابنا واخوانا واصدقائنا في اون لاين 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

موضوع مهم جداً
نريد ايضاً ان نعرف كيف اتي الاحباب للمنبر
هل سمعوا عنه ؟
ام مجرد صدفه ؟
ام بتوصيه؟
ام ماذا؟
اتمني ان نسمع افادتك انت اولاً اختي البرنسيسه
تحياتي
...




تحياتى ياريس..كنت سأكون من اكثر الناس ندما لو لم اتعرف على اون لاين...
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

منبر مريخاب اون لاين بيت بحجم امة ويسع لقارة 
يتنفس ابداعا وروعة فالي الامام دوما ركب اون لاين
اما عن معرفتي باونلاين فانا سجلت بكورة سودانية 
ولقيت واحد ناقل بوست لتمرين المريخ من اون لاين 
علي طول في قوقل منبر مريخاب اون لاين وسجلت 
والحمد لله تم تفعيلي علي طول بدون تزكية يعني لو انتظرو التزكية اكان 
لي هسي راجين التفعيل وبرضوا كان اتحرمنا من احبابنا واخوانا واصدقائنا في اون لاين 



غايتو النقل البوست ده ان شاء الله يوم
 شكرو ما يجي فقد أهدانا احلي غسينابي
ربنا ما يحرمنا من بعض ابداً
يارب
...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

تحياتى ياريس..كنت سأكون من اكثر الناس ندما لو لم اتعرف على اون لاين...



ونحن كنا سنكون اشد ايلاماً لو لم تكني معنا
...
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

غايتو النقل البوست ده ان شاء الله يوم
شكرو ما يجي فقد أهدانا احلي غسينابي
ربنا ما يحرمنا من بعض ابداً
يارب
...

...



مشكور الحبيب مرهف فانتم احلي واغلي صفوة والتحية الي كل الغالين في اون لاين 
وربنا يخليك , ويخلي العضو[you]
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*لك التحية أختي البرنسيسة ..
عرفت المنبر عن طريق الأخ والصديق mohammed_h_o سجلت وهو زكاني ...

كورنر :
غايتو عليك جنس شمشرة ...
*

----------


## ajaj76

*تسلم من كل شر يا أخونا الغسينابي  وتسلم يا حبيبنا مرهف وأنتم لنا القدوة والنبراس في حب الزعيم ونتعلم منكم كل يوم الجديد والمفيد وبكل صراحة مريخيتي تتقازم أمامكما .
أما عن نفسي فقد عرفت منبر مريخاب اونلاين عن طريق إبن عمي الحبيب والأثير أحمد الحبر أبو عركي له مني التحية.
ودمتم بكل خير وود
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

 



نريدك أن
تخبرنا

كيف علمت بمنبر مريخاب اون لاين



 هو الكنك واعتقد هو مناصحاب الفكره والله اعلم
تخريمه: رياض شبكنا جنس شبكه كان نسيتونا مابننساكم
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الوله الشديد يخلي اي فرد يحب المريخ 
يبحث عنه في لونه الاحمر والصفر
وفجاه توقفت بحساسي عند صاله الزعيم
يعرض انجازاته وكل جميل لديه
وطبعا معي المؤلف قلوبهم (اسع اساسي)
اذا بي اجد رياض وفي نفس اللحظه 
والحمدلله اني تعرف كل كوكبه جميله
رائعه روعه الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*اليوم انت برينسيسه اسم علي مسمي 
فقد تناولت موضوع بغاية الاهميه...
انا اساسا عهدي بالمنتديات قديم جدا..
ودؤوب علي النت وباستمرار.....
لي اسهامات في منتديات اخري كثيره بالرغم من انه كان هنالك سؤال خفي يدور في راسي...... اين المريخ؟
ثم بعد ذلك وجدت اخي اياس وهو مشارك بالمنبر ..احسست انه يجب ان اسجل فقام بالتزكيه.. وسجلت .
حينها قمت بعمل بوست ولم يدخل اي فرد للتعليق سوي نصر الدين وود المامون بعنوان (هل نواصل ام نتوقف)....
دخلت في بوستات كثيره فلم اجد شيئا عن المريخ غير بوست او اثنين...لم ادرك حينها ان الاعضاء في تلاحم دائم ..وان الاحداث المريخيه لها اوقاتها وتكثر عند اقتراب مباراه او حدوث اي شيئ....
بعدها وجدت معركة بدر المنبريه والتي كانت تدور رحاها بين فلان وفلان......بعدها لم اجد نفسي لاني شعرت بانه لايوجد اهتمام من اي شخص وقلت لي اياس يا اخوي ناسك ديل بتعرف ليهم براك
تركت المنبر ذهاء السته اشهر مع انشغالي بالمنتديات الاخري الخارجيه....وكنت اسال نفسي لماذا اياس منشغل كل هذا الانشغال؟
وفي يوم لا انساه دخلت المنبر فوجدت يوست العزابه مولع نار....ولم اجد اخبار عن المريخ.... عملت بوست لا انساه اسمو منبر اون لاين ..ودكان ود البصير.( معليش ياخوانا الما بعرفك يجهلك) المهم في الامر انتقدت المنبر بشده لانه لايحمل اخبار المريخ  وكلو مهاترات ....
هذه النقطه بالذات وبالرغم من انها عمياء وخاطئه ولكن كان لها القدح المعلي في معرفة الاعضاء ...
اووووووووووووه يابرينسيسه الواحد لمن يقرا البوستات القديمه يضحك الان... وبرضو تجربه حلوه عشان الواحد ما يسرع التحكيم علي الناس....
بعدها لقيت الناس حلويين ودمهم خفيف واولاد بلد حريين .........
فهمت نظام المنبر...حتي دخلت في الادمان المنبري....
بل تعداها الي ان اصبح المنبر بحجم وطن
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

مشكور الحبيب مرهف فانتم احلي واغلي صفوة والتحية الي كل الغالين في اون لاين 
وربنا يخليك , ويخلي العضوعبد العظيم حاج عمر



لك التحيه غسينابي بقدر حبك لنا وبقدر حب جميع الاعضاء لك .. فاون لاين اصبح واحه تجمعنا باحبه نسأل الله ان يديم الحب بيننا .. والتحيه للاخ مرهف وللاخت برنسيسه ولكافه من تشرف وشرف اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*للأمانة والتاريخ
أول مرة عرفت باسم المنبر من جريدة وهج الصفوة ... وأتابع كثيراً الكتابات التي تنقل عبرها من هذا المنبر ..ونظراً لمعرفتي بالمنتديات لم استعجل التفكير في الدخول للمنبر خاصة وأنني سبق أن سجلت بعض المنتديات ولم يعجبني الحال وأحمد الله كثيراً أنني كنت مسجل باسم تجاري 

ومن خلال متابعاتي قرات موضوعات رائعة لكتاب مبدعين في هذا المنبر ورغم تكرار الأسماء لكن بحق أعجبني ما يكتبون . فبدأت فكرة التسجيل تراودني وذات مرة أشار علي أحد زملائي بالدخول والتسجيل وطلب مني كتابة اسمه ليكون المزكي فوعدته خير ولكني أضمر نية الدخول من غير تزكية وقد حاولت وأرسلت رسالة للادارة أفيدهم فيها بأنني لا أعرف من يزكيني وبها عبارات كنت أود تصل رسالتي عبرها فأصبت بالدهشة حينما جاءني الرد من شخص تولي تزكيتي من الادارة مستنداً علي عبارتي
فهيئت نفسي لدخول القفص الماسي 
ودخلت
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*شكرا علي  ؟؟
بداية انضمامي للمنبر كان بمجرد صدفة كنت اتصفح جريدة 
المريخ فوجدت مكتوب منتديات 
فدخلت ووجدت المنبر وسجلت في نفس اللحظة وعندما سئلت 
عن من الزي دلنا عليه
قلت ان حبي وانتمائي للزعيم فقط 
اما بخصوص كيف نشاء حبي للزعيم .
تربيت في اسرة تعشق المريخ بجنون حتي انني في الصغر كنت اظن ان المريخ احد قرائبنا 
وبعد ان ادركت ان المريخ يلعب الكرة وهو فريق لم اتخيل ان في العالم 
شخص غير مريخابي
لكل تلك الامور التي اسردتها وجدت ان العشق والحب للزعيم جزء من
مكوناتي الشخصية .وبتلقائة شديدة وجدت نفسي احب كل من ينتمي للمريخ 
ليس فقط لانه نادي رياضي بل لانني اتنفس اسمه ودمائي تمر عبر انجازاته

ان حاولت ان اتحدث كثيرا عن المريخ  فلن اعبر عنه بكتاباتي لانني ليس ممن يجدون التعبير بالكتابة 
فخوفي من عدم اعطائي حقه بالحروف سانسحب واقول
انا احب المريخ ................................
*

----------


## mozamel1

*عرفت منبر مريخاب اون لاين من خلال منبر كوورة سودانية والحمد لله سجلت وتم قبول عضويتي وهو المتنفس لنا في معرفة ومتابعة أخبار الزعيم 
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

موضوع مهم جداً
نريد ايضاً ان نعرف كيف اتي الاحباب للمنبر
هل سمعوا عنه ؟
ام مجرد صدفه ؟
ام بتوصيه؟
ام ماذا؟
اتمني ان نسمع افادتك انت اولاً اختي البرنسيسه
تحياتي
...









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

تحياتى ياريس..كنت سأكون من اكثر الناس ندما لو لم اتعرف على اون لاين...



لسه ما سمعنا أفادتك يا برنسيسة!!!
بطلى الزوغان:zxcv29:
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*انا يا احباب قصتى مع المنبر قديييييييييييييمة
بتعامل مع المنتديات الالكترونية منذ زمن طويل
ومن خلال النت اى خبر عن منبر مريخى او جريدة مريخية كنت بجرى عليهو جرى.
كنت مسجل فى كل المنابر المريخية
ولقيت خبر مريخاب اولاين فى النت وسجلتا وكانت عضويتى رقم 70.
وكنت نشط فى كل المنابرالمريخية.
لكن كانت فى حاجة غريبة كل ما اشارك فى احد المنابر يتم حظرى
يا اخوانا خير انا ما سرقتا انا بس جيت اشارك
فى الفترة دى سجلتا فى مريخاب اولاين وابيت اشارك بى الى راى قلتا دا المنبر الوحيد الباقى ليا لو فقدتو
ما بلقى ليا مكان اجيب منو اخبار المريخ طازجة وانا فى غربة
المهم بقيت ادخل اشوف الاخبار واطلع قبل ما الناس ديل يقبضونى متلبس.
واستمريت على الحال.
لكن شوية شوية بديت اتالف مع الناس الفى المنبر لقيت فى روح اخاء ومحبة بين الاعضاء
ما لقيتا فى اى منتدى تانى
لقيت جو  نضيف الناس بتحترم بعضها وبتعشق المريخ بجنون
لقيت فى مساحات حرية ما لقيتا فى اقرب صلات.
وبديت اشارك باستحياء وشوية شوية غرقتا فى المنبر لاخر سبيبة فى شعر راسى
وصار المنبر ادمان ادمان ادمان
فى حجم الوطن السودان
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

لسه ما سمعنا أفادتك يا برنسيسة!!!
بطلى الزوغان:zxcv29:



وانت يا الكاشف اخوي بطل زوغان 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موضوع جميل اعادنا لبداية العلاقة مع المنبر
عرفت المنبر من خلال اشتراكي بشبكة المريخ ومحبي المريخ
حيث ذكر اسم الموقع من خلال احد الاعضاء في مشاركته
بصراحة صار عندي الموقع المفضل الاول من اول يوم اشتركت فيه
اتمنى ان يحفظ المولى عز وجل ادارة واعضاء المنبر ويديم عليهم نعمة الصحة والعافية دائما وابدا
*

----------


## غندور

*قصتى لا تختلف كثيرآ عن الأخ خالد سليمان طه نفس الملامح والشبه،،لكن الاختلاف يكمن فى ان دليلى للمنبر هو أبنى صلاح الذى ألح على فى التسجيل ومن ديك وعيييك...
والحمد لله..
*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*مشكووووووووووورة برنسيستنا عالموضوع القيّم والرائع

الغريبة انني عرفت المنبر منذ وقت بعيد ولكن تسجيلي لم يرتبط بتاريخ معرفتي به

الاخ رياض عباس (جاري في السودان) رأيت صورته في صحيفه الصدي (لا اذكر التاريخ بالضبط) وكانت ضمن احتفالية قام بها المنبر تكريما للصدي ولمزمل علي ما اذكر

ومن وقتها عرفت المنبر وارتبطت به وجدانيا دون اشتراك

ومرت الايام وانا في شوق للمنبر حتي جاء اليوم الذي اتخذت فيه قرار الانضمام لركب المنبر

واذكر انني عندما قدمت طلب الانضمام (مع انني اعرف الكثيرين من اعضاء المنبر ومنهم رياض) إلا انني تركت الامر بدون طلب الاستعانه باحد معارفي وقمت بارسال رسالة عشق للاحمر وسيرة زاتية لحرب ضروس خدناها ومازلنا نخوضها من اجل عشقنا في عالم الشبكه العنكبوتية وقمت بارسال الرسالة وتم التفعيل بدون تزكية

وكان ذلك اليوم سعيد جدا بالنسبة إلي

*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					
				
مشكور الحبيب مرهف فانتم احلي واغلي صفوة والتحية الي كل الغالين في اون لاين 
وربنا يخليك , ويخلي العضووطن المريخ




مشكوووووووووووووور الغسينابي يا رائع
ولك التحية اجزلها

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*قادتني الصدفة ..عندما تعطل منتدى الجماهير 
كورنر عبدالعزيز: صدفة واجمل صدفة
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*احد  الاحباب  ادانى  الخبر  وجيت  ناطى  على  طول  ..بس  اليوم  شوية  زعلان ..لأن المريخاب  ماقادرين 
 يهضمو  الحاصل  من راجى  وميدو ...وفايت  على  فطنتهم  ان  الحاصل  تخطيط  وتهويل  هلالى  
لتشتيت  ذهن  راجى  بالذات ولتحطيمه  نفسيا  فى  مقبل  المباريات الهامة  القادمة..  خذوا  بيد  راجى ..
ولد  صغير   وغلط  ..
*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*تعرفت على المنتدى فى بداياته وكان التسجيل مفتوحاً لا يحتاج الى تذكية
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*في الحقيقة انا دليلي للمنبر هو حبي للزعيم وابحث عن كل ماهو جميل ويكون باسم الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

غايتو النقل البوست ده ان شاء الله يوم
 شكرو ما يجي فقد أهدانا احلي غسينابي 



:lllolll::lllolll::lllolll:
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*لك التحيه فى فتح هذا النقاش
حقيقه لايمكن إنكارها
تعرفت على هذا المنتدى
عن طريق أحد الصفوه
له التحيه وكل الشكر على إطلاعى بما هو بيتى
حقيقه تقال
منبر مريخاب أون لاينأصبح بيتى الذى لا أمل منه
كما أجد فيه كل ماهو جديد
بالإضافه الى أنه ملتقى حقيقى لكل الصفوه
لكم التحيه إدارة المنبر
على الجهد المبذول
وعلى جمعنا سويا هنا ( شعب المريخ )
*

----------


## midris3

*سجلت بعد يوم كوره هبابية 
لمة كان فيها جمرة الجبناهو من المطار 
والطيب والخير وريد ستار وخالد جن وفي كمية من الناس ما متزكر الباقين 
المهم بعد الجلسة والكورة والغلاط بعد الكورة والخير داير يفلق زول جمرة بحدر لي زول 
الطيب وراني الموقع وسجت واتزكيت يومها من الطيب طيب الزكر
وحاليا البيت الاخير المريخابي 
بعد حردنا واحد وحظرونا في التاني
منو بنمشي الخلا
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب

*بالركشة الفيها عبد الحميد السعودي
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*تعرفت على محترف نيجيرى فى احدى دول اوربا الشرقية وابدى لى رغيته فى الاحتراف فى السودان .. بحثت عن هاتف للسيد جمال الوالى فلم اوفق فذهبت الى محرك البحث جوجل للتعرف على الموقع اللكترونى لنادى المريخ فظهر الموقع ومواقع اخرى تحمل اسم المريخ ومن هذه المواقع منبر مريخاب اون لاين فتسجلت لغرض عرض الاعب النيجيرى وسبحان الله من ديك وعيك . هذا هو لقائى بمنبر مريخاب اون لاين
*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*ليه السؤال عن حمزه احمد الماحى ؟
انتى بتعرفينى عشان تسألى هذا السؤال ؟
اولا انا بشجع المريخ يا اختى فى المريخ الحبيب من عام 1960 يعنى لى نصف قرن كامل فى حب المريخ ؟
كنتى وين فى ذلك الوقت ؟
عرفت منبر مريخاب اون لاين لاول مرة عندما قرأت عنه فى صحيفة المريخ .
انا كذلك عضو فى منتدى جماهير المريخ .
اسمى كاملا هو : حمزه احمد محمد الماحى التهامى
شايقى من جزيرة غرب الكاسنجر و شرق البلل و جنوب نورى و شمال سد مروى تسمى (اشيشى)
تسكن اسرتى الان مدينة الحاج عبدالله
اعمل مهندس بوزارة الرى -مشروع المناقل -24 القرشى 
تلفوناتى : 0913653580  و 0121356858 و 0120717049
اتمنى ان اكون اجبت على سؤالك .
طيب ورينى انتى ؟
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*حقيقتا حبنا للمريخ يجعلنا نبحث عن ائ شئ يقربنا اليه ويجعلنا نتواصل مع احبابنا المريخاب فكانت المنتديات احد هذه الوسائل وشخصيا نلت عضوية المنبر بعد تهكير منتدى الجماهير بواسطة موسى المريخابى وجواندى تقريبا والان اعتبر المنبر تؤم منتدى الجماهير لذا انا سعيد بتواجدى بين احبابى بالرغم من مشاركاتى القليلة لظروف عملى .
*

----------


## قوات الباتت لاو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

 




نريدك أن
تخبرنا
كيف علمت بمنبر مريخاب اون لاين



علمت عن هذا المنبر من صحيفة وهج الصفوة فى صفحة من روائع المنتديات الزعيم فى الشبكة العنكبوتية وحرصت ان اكون من ضم صفوة هذا المنتدى الرائع وهو منبر مريخاب أون لاين
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*انا من مدمنى صحف المريخ الرياضية وقد عرفت المنتدى من خلال مقال للكاتب عبد المجيد عبد الرازق وقد تم قبول عضويتى من غير تزكية 
اعشق المريخ منذ الصغر وكأى مريخابى اتمنى ان نكون دوما فى العلالى وفى المقدمة 
اكره الشخص الذى يسئ للمريخ 
*

----------


## المحترف

*صراحة كنت اسمع بالمنبر ولم اسجل فيه
عندما توقف منتديات جماهير المريخ سجلت في المنبر هنا و تفاجـأت صراحة بسرعة تفعيل العضوية حيث اتصل علي الاخ الفاضل عبد العظيم وتم تفعيل العضوية بعد التسجيل بخمس دقائق
واللي بيزعل في الموضوع اني مشترك في منتديات جماهير المريخ منذ الفين وسبعة ولما تم فتح المنتدى من جديد انتظرت اكثر من شهر ليتم تفعيل العضوية 
الان نعتبر المنبر هنا بيتنا وملاذنا دام للمريخ عزه بجماهيره ودام لنا المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مامون

*عن طريق منتدى جماهير المريخ
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمزه احمد الماحى
					

ليه السؤال عن حمزه احمد الماحى ؟
انتى بتعرفينى عشان تسألى هذا السؤال ؟
اولا انا بشجع المريخ يا اختى فى المريخ الحبيب من عام 1960 يعنى لى نصف قرن كامل فى حب المريخ ؟
كنتى وين فى ذلك الوقت ؟
عرفت منبر مريخاب اون لاين لاول مرة عندما قرأت عنه فى صحيفة المريخ .
انا كذلك عضو فى منتدى جماهير المريخ .
اسمى كاملا هو : حمزه احمد محمد الماحى التهامى
شايقى من جزيرة غرب الكاسنجر و شرق البلل و جنوب نورى و شمال سد مروى تسمى (اشيشى)
تسكن اسرتى الان مدينة الحاج عبدالله
اعمل مهندس بوزارة الرى -مشروع المناقل -24 القرشى 
تلفوناتى : 0913653580  و 0121356858 و 0120717049
اتمنى ان اكون اجبت على سؤالك .
طيب ورينى انتى ؟



الاستاذ حمزه احمد الماحى..لك كل التحيه والاحترام..هذه الرساله موجهه لكل اعضاء المنبر..عندما يسجل كل عضو الدخول فانه يقرأها بأسمه..فمثلا انا عندما ارى الموضوع اراه كالأتى(كيف وصلت يا البرنسيسه الى المنبر..؟؟) وكل عضو يرى الموضوع باسمه..
تشرفنا بمعرفتكم والبيت بيتك والف مرحب بيك حبابك فكلنا هنا يجمعنا حب المريخ..تحياتى واحتراماتى
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*تعرفت علي المنبر خلال إفتتاح دار مريخاب المايقوما  
وفي اليوم داك تعرفت علي الأخوان
أفريكانو
رياض عباس
أبو شهد
عبدالعزيز 24
بحاري
ولمن سجلت إنتظرت ساعه فإتصل علي الأخ عبدالعظيم وقالي تم تفعيل حسابك
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمزه احمد الماحى
					

ليه السؤال عن حمزه احمد الماحى ؟
انتى بتعرفينى عشان تسألى هذا السؤال ؟
اولا انا بشجع المريخ يا اختى فى المريخ الحبيب من عام 1960 يعنى لى نصف قرن كامل فى حب المريخ ؟
كنتى وين فى ذلك الوقت ؟
عرفت منبر مريخاب اون لاين لاول مرة عندما قرأت عنه فى صحيفة المريخ .
انا كذلك عضو فى منتدى جماهير المريخ .
اسمى كاملا هو : حمزه احمد محمد الماحى التهامى
شايقى من جزيرة غرب الكاسنجر و شرق البلل و جنوب نورى و شمال سد مروى تسمى (اشيشى)
تسكن اسرتى الان مدينة الحاج عبدالله
اعمل مهندس بوزارة الرى -مشروع المناقل -24 القرشى 
تلفوناتى : 0913653580 و 0121356858 و 0120717049
اتمنى ان اكون اجبت على سؤالك .
طيب ورينى انتى ؟



حبيبنا الباشمهندس حمزة أحمد الماحي
أحلي حاجة أن فكرة المحرك الالكتروني خلتنا نعرفك ... وياما كتير ناس قبلك مرت عليهم نفس اللخبطة .
وهسي لو دخلت دقيت علي أخبار المريخ وطلعت ليك الموضوعات المثبتة بتلقي اسمك هنا تقول مرشح كل موضوع تلقاهم شابكنك يا حمزة أحمد الماحي 
اتخيل أنا اول واحد طلع موضوع اسمه :
نصرالدين أحمد علي رئيساً لنادي المريخ ... اتخيل بدل الوالي يعني ....

ودا الموضوع الحالي
كيف وصلت يا نصرالدين أحمد علي الى المنبر..؟؟ ( 123 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 
البرنسيسه 
06-11-10 05:49 PM
بواسطة البرنسيسه  37259اخبــــار المريخ



جهز نفسك مش براك قلت بتشجع من سنة 60 خلاص أنت عمو معانا ... وبكرة تلقاهم خاتنك في فريق عجايز المنبر... بس الناس هنا طيبييييييييييين وصفوة جد الجد

بعد الكلام دا كله والله سعيدين لانضمامك معانا ونتمني تميز وسط أحبابك
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*كنت فى السودان قد سجلت فى منتدى الجماهير والمحبين فى رحلة بحث عن موقع المريخ الالكترونى.........لم يتم تفعيلى لم اكترث للموضوع كثيرا......(المريخ امام اعينى)......وفى الغربة بحثت عن اخبار المريخ فى كل الصحف والمنتديات......كل ما احاول اسجل ـتاتينى الرسالة صاحب هذا الايميل يمتلك مسجل من قبل ....المهم أنشأت ايميل جديد وسجلت فى منتدى الجماهيروتم تفعيلى مباشرة لحسن الحظ......تهكر منتدى الجماهير عرفت تلفونات بعض الاخوة ومنهم رياض عباس بخيت فأشار لى بمنبر مريخاب اون لاين وأخبرنى أن هنالك شخص اسمه أفريكانوابجيب اخبار المريخ طازة ........فسجلت وكان الانتماءءءءءء
*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*تحياتى

تشرفت بالانضمام للمنبر عن طريق اخى وصديقى محجوب الخير .... واليوم وقبل لحظات سعدت ايما سعاده بلقاء اخوة اعزاء من المنبر وايضاً فى مناسبة زواج اشقاء الاخ محجوب  

بكم جميعاً  اسعد واتشرف
                        	*

----------


## ود الشامي

*
في البدايه اشكر البرنسيسه علي الاهتمام واشكر كل الاخوه الذي اقبلو علي الموضوع واشكر كل من رحب في بوحه الاحمر الوهاج مباركاً ومهنئا
الوصول الي المنبر سهل وصعب في ان واحد 
اقول سهل لان التكنولوجيا هي التي تفصح عن ذالك مجرد المعرفه بمنتدي ينتمي اليه اناس مثلكم 
واقول صعب لان الدخول اليه يتطلب محاذير كثيره منها الثقه الانتماء الي القبيله الحمراء واشياء كثيره 
واخص بالشكر للاخ sonstar الذي قام بالتزكيه وهي اهم شروط الانتماء 
وايضا كنت امني نفسي بان اكون قريب جدا من اخبار الذعيم وهاهو الشئ قد تحقق
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*وصلت من خلال متابعة المريخ واخباره
                        	*

----------


## ياسر محجوب محى الدين

*كنت عضوا فى منتدى المحبيين وجماهبر المريخ ووجدت خبرا نقلا عن مريخاب اون لاين حصرى فبحثت فى قوقل وسجلت دون توصية من احد
تعجنى صور افريكانو وحصريات التشكيل قبل المباراة
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*احلى بوست 

تسلمى يا برنسيسة
*

----------


## ابو راما

*عرفت المنبر الراقي من خلال الاخ وطن المريخ
  وتكفل بتزكيتي
هو والاخ مرهف لهما جزيل الشكر
عشان كده بحول ليهم رصيد في كل مشاركة
قرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقررق
                        	*

----------


## هيثم صديق

*كنت عطشا فرايت سرب عنادل يتمم شطر واحة...... 
كنت ضالا فلاح لي اناس ومكان
جئت طارقا فقال لي كرماء تفضل
كنت اتلمس الطريق بعصاي فامسك بها محمد مناع وادخلني الي نوركم
ومحمد مناع كان سببا دلاني الى منجم الذهب واحباب العجب
ايتها البرنسيسة ما انا الا (جاك) فتي التايتنك ما كان لي ان ادخل سفينة الاشراف لولا حبكة ان اجد محبوبة ................وما بنغرق ولا بنحرق
مركب على الله ويلا نجتاز الدخان 
و............
                        	*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو راما
					
				
عرفت المنبر الراقي من خلال الاخ وطن المريخ
وتكفل بتزكيتي
هو والاخ مرهف لهما جزيل الشكر
عشان كده بحول ليهم رصيد في كل مشاركة
قرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقررق




 
ورصيد الشهر ده لغاية حسي ما وصل يا ابو راما :10_8_10[1]:
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم صديق
					

كنت عطشا فرايت سرب عنادل يتمم شطر واحة...... 
كنت ضالا فلاح لي اناس ومكان
جئت طارقا فقال لي كرماء تفضل
كنت اتلمس الطريق بعصاي فامسك بها محمد مناع وادخلني الي نوركم
ومحمد مناع كان سببا دلاني الى منجم الذهب واحباب العجب
ايتها البرنسيسة ما انا الا (جاك) فتي التايتنك ما كان لي ان ادخل سفينة الاشراف لولا حبكة ان اجد محبوبة ................وما بنغرق ولا بنحرق
مركب على الله ويلا نجتاز الدخان 
و............



وبأذن الله لن تغرق سفينتنا لانكم ربانها..
                        	*

----------


## makkawi

*تسلمي يا برنسيسة مريخاب اون لاين........ 
حقيقة انا اول كلمة كتبتها في حياتي في محرك البحث كان نادي المريخ
و كان مريخاب اون لاين من ضمن النتائج لم اتردد ومليت الخانات سريع
عشان ابقي مع الصفوة .طبعا اتبهدلت لحدي ما اتقبلت لاني ضعيف في النت
بس الحمد لله ربنا وهبني أسرة اسمها مريخاااااااااااااااب اون لاين 
*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*حقيقة كل منتديات الزعيم هي دياري...
 اما عن كيف عرفت منبر اونلاين...
من الاخوة الاعزاء منص وجواندي ..
وهم من زكاني..فله ولجميع اعضاء اونلاين التحية والتقدير
*

----------


## جنوبى

*احنا اسرة جنوبية نعشق المريخ وانا من اتولدت كدا لقيت البيت كلهم مريخاب
وفطمت بحب الزعيم وبموت فى حب الزعيم وبحب اى زول صفوى
فكان لازم ابحث عن اى حاجة تربطنا مع الصفوة واخيرا وجدت ما ابحث عنه 
فى 
منبر مريخاب اونلاين 
ياشباب المنبر انتو احلى ناس وسلامى لكل شباب المنبر وللصفوة فى كل العالم 
وتحية خاصة
للمبدع 
الحصرى
افريكانو
وصدقونى بحبكم يا حلوين
                        	*

----------


## glg mo

*عبر كيان عظيم اسمو الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## النافعابى

*انا اعشق المريخ منذ الطفوله ولقد سمانى ابى على لاعب مريخى كبير
مرمط الهليل فى الواطه واشعل النيران فى الميادين المختلفه وكان لاعب 
لايشق له غبار , والذى دلنى على هذا المنتدى هو زميلى وصديقى متوكل عبد الله
المريخابى الاصيل .
                        	*

----------


## شعاع النجوم

* والله يا برنسيسة سؤال في محلو لكن والله بكل امانة أنا عضو في منتدي جماهير المريخ باسم محراب النجوم  والشبكة ولكن لقد فرض منبركم نفسة بما يتميز به من اخبار ومواضيع حية وإنفرادات لم اجدها في أي موقع اخر كما يتميز بملاحقة الأحداث المريخية فلكل هذا سعيت سعياً حثيثاً لكي أكون من أعضاء هذا المنبر العظيم والله علي مااقول شهيد 


ارجو ان يكون هذا جواب شافي لما سالتة وان اكون عند حسن ظنكم  
*

----------


## zaeim84

*مشترك في جميع منتديات الزعيم لكن المنبر ششي تاني
اجمل منتديات الزعيم علي الاطلاق
تعرفت عليه من من منتدي المحبين
اجمل واروع شباب
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*ربا يحمي لينا منبرنا
                        	*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*الاخت برنسيسه والاخ مرهف لكم كل الود والاحترام 
انا اشجع المريخ من عام 1986م ولكن تاكدت تمام
ان جماهير المريخ بحق وحقيقه صفوه بعد ان 
اشتركت فى هذا المنتدى والطريقه التى دخلت بها 
واثناء تصفحى على المنتديات المريخيه لفت نظرى 
هذا المنتدى بما يحتويه من اعضاء يحترمون بعضهم
البعض ولم نرى فى يوم من الايام خروج اى عضو من
المالوف كما نرى فى باقى المنتديات وكل الاعضاء 
يتقبلون النقد بصدر رحب ولم يسئ اى عضو
للاخر مهما كان ونتمنى التواصل فى نفس 
هذا الدرب وان نجد اعضاء جدد نستفيد منهم و
يستفيدوا منا ونرجوا فى الايام القادمه ان نرى
اعضاء من اخواتنا الاعزاء لينيروا لنا هذا المنبر
امثال البرنسيسه ورزان
                        	*

----------


## senba

*تحية طيبة للاخت برنسيسة وللجميع, فى الحقيقية السؤال بشكلو ده ممكن جدا يكون الهدف منه بسيط وواضح وممكن جدا يكون لسبب يقراء ما بين السطور فياريت يكون فى مذيد من التوضيح للهدف او الاهداف الحقيقية للسؤال.
فيما يخصنى انا فاساسا كنت عضوا فى منتدى جماهير المريخ ويشهد الله انضممت اليه بدون ما اعرف اى شخص فيه معرفة شخصية ولكن قرات فى احدى المرات موضوع للاخ وليد المريخابى وتحصلت على رقم موبايله من الموقع نفسه واتصلت عليه وتحادثنا طويلا محاولا معرفة لماذا هو شخص مثير للاهتمام والجدل فى نفس الوقت؟ واشهد الله وجدته فعلا صفوة رغم اختلافنا فى وجهات النظر وتحديدا كان عندو راى فى طريقة اداراة اصغر واجمل وافضل رئيس نادى على الاطلاق متساويا مع خوان لابورتا الا وهو السيد جمال الوالى فلقد ناقشنى الاخ وليد بكل تهذيب واستطاع فعلا ان يثير اعجابى وجعلنى احمد الله كثيرا بانى انتمى لهؤلاء الناس الصفوة وبعد ذلك سالنى لماذا لا ارد عليه فى المنتدى تعميما لفائدة النقاش فاخبرته بانى لست عضوا لاننى لم اجد من يزكينى ففعل ذلك ومن هناك اصبحت ممتبع لجميع المنتديات الرياضية وفى احدى المرات وجدت اعلانا لهذا المنتدى فى منتدى جماهير المريخ ذائدا فى الايميل الخاص بى فلم اتردد لحظة فى الانضمام
وشكرا
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*حبي للمريخ فقط و كنت عضو بمنتدى جماهير المريخ و لم يفعلوا لي حسابي للمشاركة فتوجهت لمريخاب اون لاين و دي فرصة الواحد يقول شكرا للادارة و لا بد من عمل ملتقى كبير للاعضاء بغرض التعارف ..... 
وحاتك انت يا مرسال بحب واحدين 
و ما عارف دريبم وين 
و برضوا كمان وحاتك انت ما بعرف اسامهيهم 
وصف لي درب الشوق عشان اوصل اراضيهم 
*

----------


## أبو علي

*اقوليكم الحقيقه ... كنت كايس ليكم يا صفوه ... ولقيتكم عشان اشاركم عشقكم  اللهو عشقى... رغم مشاركتى البسيطه ... لكن من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله وانا بشكر ود الحبر الجمعنى بيكم ... 
*

----------


## كشة حموري

*البحث عن كل ماهو مريخي...تسألت عن عدد المنتديات المريخية واتتني المعلومة ان مريخاب اونلاين منبر مريخي ...فكان ان اصبخت جزء منه لان به رائحة المريخ وكفى...
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*زكاني زكيتو رغم الظروف ما نسيتو وييييييين ......................
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

زكاني زكيتو رغم الظروف ما نسيتو وييييييين حب العنب



ههههههههههههههه حلوة .
*

----------


## محمد عبده

*علمت بوجود منتدي أون لاين عن طريق الصدفة من عمود أحد الجلافيط فيه إعتذار للمنتدى وفي نفس الصحيفة التي لا أذكرها الآن رد من المنتدي علي كتابة ذلك الجلفوط.. وبعدها بفترة فمت بطلب التسجيل وانقطعت فترة امتدت إلي مابعد تنشيط عضويتي بشهور..وكلي الآن فخر بالإنتماء لأونلاين
*

----------


## ودادنتود

*الجميل دائما ما يلفت الانظار بحثت عن منتديات المريخ فوجدت ضالتي في اون لاين رغم مشاركاتي الشحيحه لكنني استمتع بالاراء النيره الجميله بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## hussam makki

*تعرفت على المنتدى بواسطة الاخ عبادة تاج السر
 والاخ ايهاب محمد علي تم الناقصة
                        	*

----------


## shdaad

*شكرا علي السؤال كما تعلم عزيزي الغالي اننا نعشق النجمة ونهوي ونحي  ونموت علي ذكرها وبما اني لدي اهتمامات كبيره بالنت ودائما ابحث عن ما احب وبضغط علي محرك البحث طل علي اسم المنتدي فا صبح عشق لا يدانيه عشق وحب جارف وخاصة ما يجمع صفوة المجتمع
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*من خلال مشاركتي في منتدي جماهير المريخ الذي انضممت اليه قبل عدة سنوات
ومن خلال الاخ /رياض ومن خلال بعض المشاركات التي كانت تتناول بعض الاخبار
المتميزة عن الموقع
وحقيقة الواحد سعيد بوجودة مع الاخوة بالرغم من عدم مقابلتي لهم
بسبب العمل وبعض المشغوليات
لكن انشاءالله في القريب العاجل سألتقي بعدد منهم
خاصة وان مناسبة زواجي ان ادام الله العافية ستكون خلال الشهرين القادمين
لكم عاطر التحية اخوتي
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

مشكور الحبيب مرهف فانتم احلي واغلي صفوة والتحية الي كل الغالين في اون لاين 
وربنا يخليك , ويخلي العضومحجوب الخير



 شكرا اخى الحبيب الغسينابى الاخ الذى احس فيه معنى الاخاء الصادق وقد سررت بوجودك معنا فى منبر مريخاب اون لاين وانت رمزا نعتز به وقليل مثلك الان انت كبير فى كل شئ شكرا مرهف شكرا البرنسيسه انتى كالغسينابى فى التقدير شكرا لكم كلكم يا ناس المنبر
                        	*

----------


## قوات الباتت لاو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

مشكور الحبيب مرهف فانتم احلي واغلي صفوة والتحية الي كل الغالين في اون لاين 
وربنا يخليك , ويخلي العضوقوات الباتت لاو



مشكور يالحبيب الغسينانى وانتم اهل الزعيم والصفوة المجتمع ولولا مريخاب اون لاين لما عرفت هذه المجموعه الرائعة
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*عن طريق العضو ود فيرجنيا 
*

----------


## محمد زين العابدين

*عن طريقة منتديات شبكة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الزعيم    وطن    بل   قارة    كل   شئ    يحكى    عالزعيم    نتشوق   ونتلهف    لمعرفته    فالزعيم   فى  دمنا    منذ  أن   تفتحت   عينانا    على   هذه   

البسيطه   فالزعيم   هو  الهواء   اللى   نتنفسه
                        	*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*بوست متفرد تشكرون عليه وحقيقة هذا المنبر اعجبني جدا 
اولا تصميمه جميل جدا 
ثانيا يتفوق على غيره من المنتديات ويتميز بإنعدام الشللية وهذا دافع للإبــداع والمشاركة 
ثالثا اسفت لإنضمامي متأخرا للمنتدى 
رابعا : تسجيلي كان كالأتي: كنت اعاوز اسجل وكنت ماشي على الخط يعني اون لاين وقمت لقيت مريخابي على الخط يعني مريخابي اون لاين اعترضني وقال لي ماشي وين ياحبيب ؟؟ لازم تسجل معانا في مريخاب اولان لاين وبعدين تسجل اهداف زي ماعاوز,, ذاك هو شقيقي الأصغر الجيلي شاور 
اما اخونا رياض عرفته من زمااااااااااااااااااااان لكن عاتب عليه لم يوجه لي الدعوة 
سجلت واول مشاركة لي كانت عبارة عن بوست إنطباعات عائد من  مباراة الزعيم والأهلـــي دبي ليلة عودة كروجر للديار الحمراء انطلاقا من دار زايــد.
وحقيقة انبهرت بالتفاعل مع البوست كوني عضو جديد حينها وكان امر مشجع بالنسبة لي للتواصل معكم 
اخيرا : اقول حقيقة غائبة عنكم فقد ساهمت في منتداكم العامر قبل تسجيلي حيث كنت أمد اخي الجيلي بتفاصيل ومجريات مباراة الزعيم الأولى في رحلة الإمارات ضد نادي الوحدة الإماراتي بطل الدوري من داخل الملعب وحينها لم اكن مسجلا بالمنتدى 
لكم كل  الـــود.
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*كانت اجمل لحظه عندما تم قبولي عضو بالمنبر 
علمت بمنبر مريخاب اولاين من جريدة الصفوة
فى عمود احد رموز الصفوة المخلصين كفاح
الا يكفي هذا ايتها البرنسيسة
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*قبل افتتاح المنبر كنت أجد أخبار عنه في المنتديات المريخية الأخرى 
على العموم الواحد المكان الفيهو ريحة وروح المريخ ما بنغباه وما محتاجين واحد يوصف لينا موقعه يكفيك تكتب في موجه البحث المريخ وعينك ما تشوف إلا لون الدهب والنار
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*كان اسم منبر مريخاب اون لاين يتررد صداه اينما وجدت الصفوة..خاصة في الصحف الرياضية..والمنتديات الرياضية..وقد تشجعت للانضمام اليه..وطلبت من الحبيب حسين يوسف ان يدلني على الطريق..فله كل الشكر لم يبخل علي..وقام بتزكيتي لدى الادارة..وتمكنت من التحليق في فضاء اون لاين...

لكنني لم اهنأ بذا التحليق..حيث سرقت عضويتي بعد يوم واحد فقط من تسجيلي بالمنبر..ولكن سرعان ما تمت معالجة الامر بجهد..اشكر عليه الحبيب حسين يوسف والحبيب مرهف تمكنت من استعادة اجمل عضوية..
*

----------


## مريخابي على طول

*عن طريق منتدي جماهير المريخ وبتذكية من الاخ جواندي له مني كل الشكر والتقدير 
*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*هذا البوست اتمنى ان يثبت ولو لفترة مؤقتــة حتى يجد حظه من المشاركات لكل الاعضاء
*

----------


## غندور

*




هذا البوست اتمنى ان يثبت ولو لفترة مؤقتــة حتى يجد حظه من المشاركات لكل الاعضاء



معاك يا سعادتك


*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*السلام عليكم 
نحن مجموعة مريخاب فى المعهد القومى للسرطان- جامعة الجزيرة بودمدنى (الذرة ودمدنى)، حمعنا حب الاحمر الوهاج تلاقينا فية وبه وما زلنا 
منهم  البروفسور نصر الدين الوالى و م/ محمد حسين و د. محمد النور م/ عبد الباقى والاخ / رفعت   
تعرفت على المنبر الرائع عن طريق الرائع محمد حسين (الذرة ودمدنى) 
ارجو مزيد من التعارف.
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يعنى كلكم جايين بى وااااسطه:CEDP_Stealer:

                              التحيه لكل من علق على هذا الموضوع وتحيه خاصه للاعضاء الجدد
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب شاور
					

هذا البوست اتمنى ان يثبت ولو لفترة مؤقتــة حتى يجد حظه من المشاركات لكل الاعضاء



تحياتي الاخ الطيب
حسب وجهة نظري 
لو تم تثبيت هذا البوست لقُبر
البوستات المثبته دائماً تجدها مهمله
...

*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*كنت فى الماسنجر مع الحبيب اوندى تمبساوى و كان معه فى نفس الوقت مرهف و رياض .. المهم قمنا اتلمينا فى حته واحده و معانا بعض الاحباب الصفوه ( و اليوم داك كان فى خطه كاربة تم تنفيذها هههههه) ..المهم مع الدردشه مع حبيبنا مرهف تعرفت على منبرنا الغالى و فى نفس اللحظه تم التسجيل و الحمدلله ..

بوست جميل ..( بوست فتاشه عديييييييييل نظام تكييف ما مروحه هههه)
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*عرفت عن طريق حسن يعقوب وهو الزكانى 





الشمارات دى ماتخلوها
:1 (10):
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عماد
					

عرفت عن طريق حسن يعقوب وهو الزكانى 
الشمارات دى ماتخلوها



لا يامحمد عماد...اثبت العلم الحديث ان الشمار مهم جدا لصحة البدن.......
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عماد
					

عرفت عن طريق حسن يعقوب وهو الزكانى 





الشمارات دى ماتخلوها
:1 (10):



وحسن يعقوب عرف عن طريق منو؟
:6ma6:
...

*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					
				
وحسن يعقوب عرف عن طريق منو؟



:wulsh2n010937esxh8:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*تك الشكر والتحية اختى البرنسيسة 
عرفت المنتدي عن طريق منتدي المريخ بدار النادي لاني من رواد نادي المريخ 
المداومين .
مشاركتي في المنبر ليست صدفه بل اعتز بها واعتبرها واجب وفرض علي 
اي مريخي تمت تزكيتي في المنبر بواسطة الاخ والحبيب افريكانو ربنا يديهو الصحه والعافية
والاخ معاوية الجاك بصحيفة الزعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييم
 لكم الشكر والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

وحسن يعقوب عرف عن طريق منو؟

:6ma6:
...



عن طريقنا يا ريس:hhh:
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*هووووووووووووووووووووووى الشمارات شنو !!!!!!!

واااااااااسطه
واااااااااسطه
وااااااااااسطه







عن طريق أبى غندور
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*الاخت البرنسيسة والاخ الغسينابى وكل الاخوة والاخوات بالمنبر لكم التحية فى هذه الايام السعيدة وهى خير ايام العام الاجر فيها مضاعف وكذا الاثم نسال الله العفو والعافية تعرفت على المنبر عن طريق المريخابى القح الاخ والزميل الامين بكرى -بنك تنمية الصادرات والذى هو الان يؤدى مناسك الج نسال الله ان يتقبل سعيه ويرده الى اهله سالما غانما الاجر والثواب ويعدنا جميعا لاداءالفريضة
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*الحقيقة كنت ابحث عن منبر للمشاركة فية ومعرفة اخبار المريخ ومحبى الاحمر الوهاج والتعرف عليهم وكان مريخاب اون لاين هو الافضل 
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*لك التحية اختي البرنسيسة
عرفت المنبر عن طريق محركات بحث النت والتسجيل كان من غير تزكية
                        	*

----------


## فيصل ادم

*تعرفت علي المنبر عن طريق الصدفه و عندما سجلت فيه و جدت به كل ما هو هادف و ممتع
                        	*

----------


## بكراوى

*يا برنسيسه انا حقيقه اشجع المريخ منذ نعومة اظافرى ولا ارضى فى المريخ  اى   شى وبخصوص معرفتى بمنبر المريخ اعرفه منذ نشاته لكن ظروف الحياة لم اتمكن فى التسجيل لكن الان فى شوية فراغ
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*كلامك جميل وسؤالك معتير جداّ يااميرة
وصلت للمنبر عن طريق متابعاتي لاخبار المريخ عبر الصحف 
وفي يوم كنت مع احد اصدقائي اسمو احمد عنان
سالته عن شي يخص المريخ فقال لي سجل في منبر مريخاب اون
لاين وبتعرف اي شئ ومن تلك الحظة وانا اصبحت قريب جدا من الزعيم
له التحية وجزيل الشكر ولك ايضا يا اميرة..............
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*كل سنة وانتم بخير وعافية وحاجين ومضحيين ولامين وتامين وسالمين
                        	*

----------


## مروان

*اولا سلامى لاخوانى فى منبر مريخاب اون لاين وانا مريخابى غيور واحب النادى الذى انتمى اليه وابحث عما يتعلق به وكانت معرفتى بالمنبر عن طريق الصدفه واحمد الله الذى عرفنى بكم
                        	*

----------


## د. أمير سمهن

*أنا أحب أن أكون حيثما يكون المريخ والناس الحلوة أمثالكم ....
                        	*

----------


## Aymanarbab

*تعرفت علي هزا الموقع عبر صحيفه وهج الصفوه في صفحه من روائع المنتديات فأنا من اكبر المريخاب في امبده العاشره
                        	*

----------


## بله بلال

*لا تساليني كيف جئت ومن انا لاتساليني ....
قلاحمر الوهاج يجمع حوله ذهبا وعاج ...
واتا رايت النجم تلمع  حوله حلق سراج  
لاتساليني كيق جئت
                        	*

----------


## tito61

*والله انا سمعت عن المنبر وكان لابد من انو الواحد يشارك الصفوة
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

مشكور الحبيب مرهف فانتم احلي واغلي صفوة والتحية الي كل الغالين في اون لاين 
وربنا يخليك , ويخلي العضووش الرجال



الله يخلي لينا العم قوقل وكل المريخاب
                        	*

----------


## zorba

* وصلت للمنتدى بعد أن تلقيت دعوة كريمة  من الأخ الأكرم غندور
أشارك في منتديات المريخ منذ إنشاء  أول منتدى( محبي المريخ 2002) وواصلت فيه ثم الجماهير
كنت أكتب في ( سودان سوكر) الالكترونية عمودا ثابتا بعنوان ( في الهدف) و كنت مشارك في المشاهير و في كل المنابر الاعلامية كنت أكتب عن وطني ( المريخ)
نشرت لي العديد من المواضيع في الصحف المريخية جميعها أحيانا باسم ( الزهاوي) و أحيانا باسم (زوربا) و أحيانا باسم : سر الختم تاج السر علي
ولكم الود كل الود
*

----------


## العمدة

*انا من مؤسسي  مريخاب المايقوما وعبرها تعرفت علي مشرفين في المنتدى
                        	*

----------


## نصرالدين شمو

*نحن مريخاب منذ نعومة اظافرنا
نسأل عن اخبار المريخ ونتابعها
ولكن ظروف العمل ابعدتنا عنه ولكن الظروف الحالية توجب على الجميع العودة اليه مرة اخرى
انا اعلم بالمنتدى منذ فترة ولكن لم اشارك الا الان
بالحاح من العضو علاءالدين محمد هاشم
ارجو ان تطمئنوا
فانا مريخي اصلي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*بكل صراحة حب المريخ يخليك تجري بيديك ورجليك عشان تشارك بحاجة وانا من متيمين الصدى و عمود حوصة وسلكو وكفي ........الخ .
الواحد بقراء تكريم فلان من مريخاب اون لاين بشاهد راية لاون لاين قال اشوف اون لاين كان ابقى اون لاين وترانه ساكين اون لاين قريبآ جدا اون لاين مميز ان شاء الله 
(بس الموضوع خاص بي خير ان شاء الله)
*

----------


## زول الحان

*سمعت عن محلات بالصين ترص بها مخلفات مصانع الزجاج وما عليك الا قطع تذكره للدخول فتكسر ما شئت بعصا او بالحجاره
فجائتني الرغبه في هذا المحل  لاعبر بحريه فاهتديت للمنبر
وكانت التزكيه من مهدي محمد عبد الماجد 
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*منبر مريخاب أون لاين
كنت أسمع به ولا أعرف عنه شيئاً سوى أنه منبر ألكتروني حديث يتجمع به الصفوة
ولكن عندما صدرت صحيفة وهج الصفوة علمت ان هناك منبر إعلامي ضخم
 اسمه منبر مريخاب أون لاين وعندما أكمل المنبر عامه الأول كانت صحيفة الصفوة 
هي المحظوظة من بين الصحف المريخية برعاية إحتفالات المنبر وبرنامجه والترويج له 
وفي يوم الإحتفال الأول بالصحيفة كنت أول الحاضرين للنظام الرهيب الذي لمسته من القائمين على أمره 
وأذكر منهم رياض عباس ومحمد مناع وأبراهيم .. شباب نشط تشتم فيهم رائحة المريخ العظيم قبل أن تقترب 
منهم .. فبادرت بتغطية كل كبيرة وصغيرة عن إحتفالات المنبر خاصة التي أقيمت بالصحيفة.. حتى تعلق فلبي به 
وأصبحت لي علاقات أخوة وصداقة ومحبة مع أعضاءه .. ولم أتردد لحظة في طلب العضوية التي ذكيت فيها بواسطة الأخ رياض .. ومنذ ذلك الحين وأنا لا أعرف أي منبر مريخي أخر سوى أون لاين .
وربنا يعيننا على تقديم ما هو أفيد لهذا المنبر العملاق .. والتحية لكل صفوي به وأكثر خصوصية للبرنسيسة صاحبة البوست.
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا لك الاخ الغسينابي والشكر موصول للاخ المدير العام مرهف ولقد تم تفعيل عضويتي للانضمام لهذا المنبر العظيم يلوح لي لما يتمتع به المرهف  من شفافية  وحسه المرهف دون تزكية واحسب انها فراسة من الاخوة القائمين علي الامر ولله الحمد
 وللاجابة عن كيفية الوصول كنت ارجو ان يكون الاستفسار اولا عن متي اصبحت عاشقا وارتبطت بالزعيم حيث ان الاجابه عندي انني مريخي المولد
وبما ان مسقط الرأس حي الشاطيء جنوب بمدينه كريمة وعندما تفتحت المدارك وجدت ان مريخ كريمه قامت اركانه وغالبية الاعضاء والمشجعين واللاعبين من حي الشاطي ولقد علمنا ان مريخ كريمه هو من ابناء مريخ السودان وسمي تيمنا بالمريخ العظيم ومن هنا كانت البدايه
 اما عن كيفية وصولي لهذا المنبر فانني متيم بعشق المريخ وباحث لكل ما يرتبط به واحسب ان الشبكة العنكوبتية 
وصحيفة الصفوة وفوق هذا وذلك اختيار اسم المنبر اون لاين جعلني معجب ايما اعجاب بالاسم اذ لابد ان تخدم الزعيم وانت في حالة استنفار وواقفا علي الخط *** وفقنا الله جميعا لخدمة الزعيم وبالمشاركة  الفاعلة بالرأي السديد  وتلاقح الافكار لتصب في المصلحة لعلو شأن المريخ العظيم
*

----------


## سوسيوة

*مشكورة يا برنسيسه على الاهتمام .
  انا من عشاق الزعيم بالفطره .
 ومن عشاق الشبكة العنكبوتية  واقوم بالبحث عن كل صغيرة وكبيرة تخص القلعة الحمراء 
وفي اثناء البحث وجدت الموقع الرائع اون لاين واجريت عملية التسجيل مباشره .
بدون عناء او تذكيه من احد . 
*

----------


## قوز اللحمر

*الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله . اولا انا كيف اصبحت مريخيا فقط ما اتذكره اننى من اسرة هلالية ووسط هلالى اثر فيه فى ذلك الوقت حمل الهلال لكاسات الذهب .ولكنى والحمد لله الان زوجتى  وبنتى المهندسة  واغلب العاملين تحت امرتى مريخاب وصفوة كمان . اما كيف عرفت هذا المنبر انا بطبعى افتش عن كل ماهو مريخى على الشبكة العنكبوتية واعجبتنى الطريقة الحضارية والراقية جدا لادارة الحوار فى كل ما يخص المريخ دون اغفال للحقائق . وهذا بالطبع هو مسؤليتنا نحو عشقنا المريخ العظيم . امل ان اقدم ما ينفع المنتدى والمريخ على الدوام وان اتواصل مع الاخوة فى المنتدى فيما ينفع الجميع والله الموفق .
                                                                                            قوز اللحمر
                        	*

----------


## قوز اللحمر

*هدية النصر 
اياك انت المبتدأ والناس غيرك هم خبر 
يانطفة الريد البحبو ويادعاشة مع المطر 
صعب الكلام فى حضرتك 
واترملت كل الحروف يوم جات تحاول توصفك 
ياسكة الريد الامان حين السفر
كل الدروب ياكا الخطر
كل الورود ياكا الزهر
كل الفصول ياكا المطر
قلبك حديد مامن حجر
                        	*

----------


## حسن بدري

*أتيت إلي مريخات أون لاين بسبب عشقي وجبي الشديد والشديد حدا للمريخ الكيان والتاريخ صاحب البطولات المحمولة جويا وحبي لكم كلكم فردا فردا
في هذا المنتدي الحبيب وشكرا
                        	*

----------


## معزيوسف

*سمعت عنة:1 (51):
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*المنبر هو بيتنا الاول ..
اخوتي الاكارم هنا العيش وطعم الانتصار ..
هنا وجود الفخر والحياة .. من غيره يعطي لهذا الشعب معني ان يعيش ويفتخر بالفعل المريخ واتي المنبر من الاب الروحي ذلك المارد الاحمر .. فألتقينا انا وانت وهي في بيت الاخاء .. 
ود الزعيم هو من استقطبني الي المنبر وقدم لي دعوة المشاركه بعد مشوار حافل مع منتديات كورة سودانية ..

فلكم مني اجمل التحايا ..

*

----------


## صلاح فرضي

*بصراحه انا من زمن بدري متابع نشاطات المنتدي وكثير مااقراء في الصحف عن منبر المريخ اون لاين فكنت بحلم بأن يوم سوف اكون احد الحمر الصفر وسط مجموعه من الصفوه تحميل هم كيان وصرخ كبير هوالزعيم سيد البلد الحقيقي فاليوم تحقق هذا الحلم بقبول عضويتي فربي يقدرني ان اخدم
 ماهو حبي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حسن

*لاقتباس غير متاح حاليا 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
   طارف حسن ...... من مدينة الخرطوم بحري ... تعرفت من الموقع من خلال موقع كورة سودانية .... 
 ولم يزكيني اي شخص .... وتم تفعيل العضوية اليوم .... وطبعا تفاجات بوجود اسمي في صدر بوست .... 
   التحية لكل الصفوة ... وكونوا بمليون خير ... وراجججججججججججججججججججججي اتعرف عليكم اكتر ...
    والموية حبيبتي الموية ............... 
                                       انا ..
*

----------


## عمار خالد

*شقيقي هو من دلاني على هذا المنبر الرائع
*

----------


## omer ali

*

    حبي للمريخ دفعني  للانتماء لهذا الصرح......................... منبر  مريخ اون لاين
    من خلال انتشاره الواسع في النت والمعلومة .............
   فلكم التحية ودمتم ذخرا للمريخ ....................ز
*

----------


## النور يحي

*والله سمعت عن المنبر من الاخ هشام احمد موسي .
                        	*

----------


## ashrafshosha

*بالبحث ف النت
                        	*

----------


## ashrafshosha

*الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا
بالبحث ف النت
                        	*

----------


## ودالبشاقره المريخابي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم اختى برنسيسه انا اشتركت عندما سجلت فى منتدى كوره سودانيه
                        	*

----------


## ذاد الخلا

*التحية لكل المريخاب ..قرأت عن المنتدى فى صحيفتنا الرائعة وهج الصفوة..
ولكم تقديرى وودى
                        	*

----------


## ابو النور

*لكني لي أحســـاس يسوق خطواتي لأجمل عيون 
باكر بتلقي خطاي معــاك تتمشى ما بين الغصون 
ما تقولي لي وصلت كيف مــن دل قلبك يا حنون 
أنا قلبي أصبح للمريخ مكان ياالصفوة انا ليك كون
                        	*

----------


## سمير كرمة

*بعد مباراة المريخ والإتحاد الليبي  في طرابلس في نفس اليوم قابلت الأخوة الطيب الشريف وجمرة ومحمد خير في ملعب الصالحية بالرياض وقدمو لي دعوة للإنضمام الى موقع مريخاب اون لاين ولهم جزيل الشكر وكذلك اشكر الإدارة على تفعيل حسابي واتمنى لمنبر مريخاب اون لاين التقدم والرقي وسأكون مشارك معكم في الأيام القادمة بإذن الله .
*

----------


## حسن الشيخ

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لى فى الفؤاد محبه جارفه للمريخ وسعيت بكل مااملك للاشتراك فى المنبر وساعدنى فى ذالك اخوة مشاركين ......وارجو ان تكون مشاركاتى مفيدة للمريخ والمنبر ..وعشت يامريخ موفور القيم..
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*نحن يا اختى افنينا عمرنا فى المريخ وعندما نبحث عن الجميل نجده فى كل موقع
                        	*

----------


## BIG MO

*تسلمو على الموضوع اللذيذ ده

و الله من زمان داير اخش

لكن عوارضى كتيره
*

----------


## حسن ود احمد

*اولا التحية لكم جميعا اخوتي في منبر مريخاب اون لاين انا عرفت وعلمت بالمنبر من خلال تصفحي الي اخبار المريخ عبر منتدي محبي المريخ لانو انا عضوء من اعضاء منتدي محبي المريخ ومن خلال قراءة الاخبار داخل منتدي محبي المريخ اطلعت علي بعض الاخبار  من منبر مريخاب اون لاين وبذالك شدني الموضوع وخشيت علي المنبر من خلال الصفحة العامة ثم بعد ذالك بديت في عملية التسجيل للمنبر واهو بحمدلله  ثم ادارة منبر مريخاب اون لاين تم تفعيل اشتراكي ان اكون واحد من هذا المنبر العظيم وبتمني  ان يتمدد حبل التواصل مابيننا لخدمة مريخنا العظيم         والله الموفق اخوكم حسن محمد (وداحمد)  مقيم في السعودية المنطقة الشرقية 
*

----------


## تنتون

*الادب والتهذيب من قبل الاعضاء والمهنية والعلمية من الادارة وحب الاحمر من الكل جعلني اقبل دعوة اخي ابوحجيل بالحاح للانضمام لهذه النخبة فكل الدعوات للزعيم بالتقدم وللمنبر
                        	*

----------


## زهير مصطفي حسن

*ا 
وصلت عن طريق الصدفة فقط كنت ابحث عن اخبار المريخ فوجدت الموقع و قمت بالتسجيل فيه
*

----------


## حيدرعبدالله قرشي

*قلب المرء دليله وهو يوصلك الي من تحب وتهوى
المريخ الزعيم سيد البلد والصولة
معروف في افريقيا اسدا هصور سيد جولة 
يحفظك الكريم الله سيدنا  المولى 
رفعت الرؤوس عقب شرفت الدولة
لا شئ اضفه ولكم الحكم...........
                        	*

----------


## abnalwaleed1

*السلام عليكم
عرفت به عن طريق البحث عن اخبار المريخ على الانترنت
                        	*

----------


## abu khabbab

*مريخاب اونلاين صار علامة بارزه في عالم المريخ العظيم 

ولابد لاي مريخي ان تصادفه هذه العلامة المضيئة في اي زقاق او شارع 

مريخي في عالم الانترنت 

شدني حقيقة هذا المنتدى بالاخبار التي تأتي عنه ومنه 

وبالحصريات التي تنشر عبره لكل المحافل المريخية 

وهذا يدل على جدية القايمين على امره 

ولكم مني الشكر اجزله لتقبل عضويتي 

واخص بالشكر الاخ ود الحاج للتذكية
                        	*

----------


## السفاح

*مشكوووووورة والله يعطيك الف عافيه انا اتاخرتا شديد رغم ولهى لكل ماهو مريخى لكن الحمدلله وجدت واحتى وهشقى الااكبر من منتدى كورة سودانيه وربنا يمد فى العمر حتى اتواصل معكم فى حبكم وحب المريخ البيت الكبير
                        	*

----------


## حاج حمد

*عادى جدا نحنا مريخاب
                        	*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*العصر والتاريخ يشهدان والأرض والسماء يعرفان

نحن في الحياة قدوة

نحن في المريخ أخوة نعشق النجم ونهوى
*

----------


## د.اسامه

*سلامات اهل الفرحه
غايتو مامذكر كيف ومتين؟ لكن اي موقع صفوه الواحد يلاقينا بنتاوق فيه ونخش..لانه مكسب مافيها شك. بعدين والله احياناً الواحد بجيه احساس انو اكتر واحد مريخابي في الدنيا دى ..ياخ جاب لي زبحه ورقدنى عنايه مكثفه ولسه ساكيهو !! إلا اموت يعنى؟؟؟ الحب فى ذاتو مبرر كاف على قول القدال..شكرا على التساؤل ومعليش على الجواب الجايط ده .:a12:
                        	*

----------


## خشم الموس

*البرنسيسة تحياتنا ومعرفتى بالمنتدى من خلال الاتى
المنتديات الاخرى (خاصة المريخية)
الصحف الرياضة 
ولكن السؤال الاهم ( لماذا فضلت هذا المنتدى على كل المنتديات الاخرى؟
لروعة الناس الصفوة فية
لحسن الادارة
سهولة التسجيل فية
الاهتمام الادارى الكبير
الصبر علينا فى المشاركات الضعيفة بسبب ظرف العمل خاصة ونحن نتواجد فى السعودية (الرياض)
وهذا يجعل من مشاركاتنا ضعف وقلة 
الاخبار الصادقة واليومية عن السودان فى الجانب الرياضى والتى نحن فى شوق اليها يوميا
ختاما تحياتنا لكل الصفوة وعذرا لقلة المشاركات بسبب ظروف العمل
*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*تعرفت على المنبر عن طريق الاخ معتز سناده(ايهاب)
                        	*

----------


## السفاح

*انتى قاصدانى عديل كدة خلاث انا اسم السفاح حا اغيرو وابقى المريخ رايك شنو +مشكورة على الموضوع البى اسمى
                        	*

----------


## ود الهادى

*نعم المريخ افضل من السفاح
                        	*

----------


## ود الهادى

*مريخنا العظيم
                        	*

----------


## ود الهادى

*فعلا كلام منطقى وقانونى
                        	*

----------


## ود الهادى

*انا جيت المنبر بمحض ارادتى لاننى اعشق النجمه
                        	*

----------


## ود الهادى

*اشكركم لقبولكم بى عضوا
                        	*

----------


## البحاري

*أولا التحية لكل عشاق الأحمر الوهاج ثانيا يجمعنا حب الزعيم ثالثا سأكون حيثما كان هناك صفوة رابعا الود كل الود لك خامسا أتركها لمازيمبي الخماسي
*

----------


## خلف الله الهادى

*اشكركم اهلى وعشيرتى الصفوة على القبول 
*

----------


## RASHED

*[marq="3;right;3;scroll"]حب الزعيم هو الذي قادني إلى هذا الكنبر[/marq]
*

----------


## RASHED

*أشكركم كثيراً لقبولكم بي عضواً
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مشكورين علي اتاحة الفرص لي لاعبر عن راي المتواضع معكم واتمني من العلي القدير ان يوفقني وان اقدم ما يفيد الجميع ولكم مني اجزل الشكر
*

----------


## RASHED

*حب الزعيم هو الذي قادني إلى هذا المنبر
                        	*

----------


## حر الدرت

*علمت من الاخ قوز اللحمر ان هناك منبر للمريخ يختلف فى تناوله عن بقية المنابر .عليه وفى اقرب دخول لى للانترنت ملات طلب العضوية ولكن للاسف تم حرمانى من اول مرة دون اسباب  واليوم عدت وبالصدفة وجدت ان الاشتراك سارى . كما علمت من الاخ النشط جدا قوز اللحمر وهو بالمناسبة احمر سادة وصفوة زيادة انه موقوف الى 9/12 عشان ما اكمل التسجيل وانا خايف من نفس المصير امل ان يطلعنا العارفون بكيفية اكمال التسجيل وشكرا
                        	*

----------


## apex

*الصدفة وحدها قادتنى لهذا الصرح الشامخ 

تحياتى لكم جميعآ
*

----------


## مدثر الجعلي

*عن طريق الفيس بوك
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*شلاقة مني ساااااااااااااااااي

كنتا قاعد اعمل في بحث عن المريخ 

فجأة لقيت منبر مريخاب اونلاين
عجببني الاسم والدخلة الياها
                        	*

----------


## abu basil

*salam  my  love to elmerrikh drives me crazy i live thousands of miles away from home and only one thing make me smile and make me try to deal with the pain of being away from your family and elmerrikh but my love to this great team make me forget all the pain of staying tooooooooo far from the one y loved and adored i remeber  on the internet i found the web site so i register what i need is only accurate news that what i found in this website so keep it up
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*مشيا على الاقدام
                        	*

----------

